# 3 star rating only done 3 jobs



## Jubel ahmed (Apr 27, 2015)

I only done three jobs with über and I got 3 star rating everything went well with the jobs so I don't understand how I got 3 stars from 5 stars?any thoughts


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't worry about you ratings, particularly at this stage. Three rides is a decent hour of work. The rating system is designed to create a means of controlling drivers through fear an d uncertainty. 

There is in fact nothing to understand.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay if that is your real name or similar you not going to get a 5-star rating from most people.

It's looking more like the rating system is being manipulated to ensure enough drivers get the activated through ratings that they can increase their profit and offer classes for $100

If they can reset someones 5-star rating after paying $100 or $60 or $0.50 they can easily reverse a 1 star rating without a complaint attached to it

Fear is something you bring on yourself. I strongly believe this. The rating system doesn't do anything. What you think about it has more effect.

I'm not saying it's A shadow. But it changes the light in which you see the rating.

Before coming to this site I saw uber were in the best light possible. It was slightly diminished until they rejected my cleaning request at which point uber completely dark.

All based on how I interpreted the complete the rejection since I told the truth about the $20 and they threaten to deactivate me when I was not the one to violate it first

I still am positive about the premise me making money picking up and dropping off passengers while earning uber a 20% commission and a safe ride fee

I have an issue with the person who wrote the rejection letter. It's a mirror and reflection of every person in that corporation outside of the riders and drivers


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You s


William1964 said:


> Okay if that is your real name or similar you not going to get a 5-star rating from most people.
> 
> It's looking more like the rating system is being manipulated to ensure enough drivers get the activated through ratings that they can increase their profit and offer classes for $100
> 
> ...


Holy schmokes, you still in a tizzy over the cleanup/puke deal? That is so inconsequential, a part of driving. If you can't handle Uber not always complying with your wishes in such circumstances, you should consider treating the incident as an accident or really as an example of public drunkeness. In PA, if someone is drunk and gets sick in your car as a result, you have a certain amount of recourse. You can take it into your own hands. That said, get over it if you can. It simply is apart of the livery biz.

As for the rest of your post..... come again? I couldn't follow.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Jubel ahmed said:


> I only done three jobs with über and I got 3 star rating everything went well with the jobs so I don't understand how I got 3 stars from 5 stars?any thoughts


Hey Jubel,

There's nothing to think about with just 3 trips. Uber doesn't even review ratings until you've hit around 50+ completed trips. And remember, the sample size is way too small, which is reason for Uber not reviewing ratings until 50+ trips. Once you have a few more trips, the ratings will swing less.

Good luck!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Jubel ahmed said:


> I only done three jobs with über and I got 3 star rating everything went well with the jobs so I don't understand how I got 3 stars from 5 stars?any thoughts


Take a shower, shave, use deodorant and mouthwash. Is car clean? Take yor pick. Lol. Happy Ubering


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi. Jubel ahmed.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Jubel ahmed said:


> I only done three jobs with über and I got 3 star rating everything went well with the jobs so I don't understand how I got 3 stars from 5 stars?any thoughts


We said it before many times, we say it again.
Stop sweating the ratings and as soon as you do, they will magically start to rise.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> Okay if that is your real name or similar you not going to get a 5-star rating from most people.
> 
> It's looking more like the rating system is being manipulated to ensure enough drivers get the activated through ratings that they can increase their profit and offer classes for $100
> 
> ...


I hear Uber charges $50 to $100 to get reactivated after your trial period if you get deactivated??!!
I'm going to charge Uber for every month my rating stays above 4.__ .
Think I'll ever collect? lol


----------

